# CreamSoda Milkshake



## jamesvapes_sa (10/10/22)

Who stock's this Vg Masters's CreamSoda Milkshake in Cpt ?!
Sadly havent seen it in many stores here...


----------



## adriaanh (10/10/22)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Who stock's this Vg Masters's CreamSoda Milkshake in Cpt ?!
> Sadly havent seen it in many stores here...











Cream Soda Shake


Double thick cream soda milkshake




foggasvapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (10/10/22)

adriaanh said:


> Cream Soda Shake
> 
> 
> Double thick cream soda milkshake
> ...











Cream soda milkshake


Double thick & creamy




www.vgmasterza.com


----------

